# L066 King Tiger pleco fry



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

My King Tiger Plecos have finally spawned for me. They were hatching tonight and so far he has kicked out 11 wigglers. Hopefully they survive as well as my L333s do. Here's some pics of my newly hatched fry.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

matti2uude said:


> My King Tiger Plecos have finally spawned for me. They were hatching tonight and so far he has kicked out 11 wigglers. Hopefully they survive as well as my L333s do. Here's some pics of my newly hatched fry.


Nice, congrats. You're getting better and better.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Nice, congrats. You're getting better and better.


Thanks, hopefully some of my other Plecos will start spawning too.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

congratz and amazing !


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

Great news Matt.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice. THey look like candy gum drops.  Om nom nom nom nommmm


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

congrats, matt.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------

